# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  Crossfit

## Brenno

Hi i recently just found out about Crossfit. I want to know if anyone here has done or is doing it, and if it has helped greatly with putting on size?

----------


## Regular guy

I have done it and very much enjoyed it. Did gain weight but not optimal if size is your goal. If you want stamina and strength that is "functional" plus a killer endorphine kick then crossfit is it. Though really needs to be done in a group to keep intensity up.

----------


## ...aydn...

Crossfit is the bomb. If you want to be an overall fitness beast then its the way to go.
They do crossfit games and guys are massive and like sub 5% bf.
i do about 2 crossfits a week combined with my bodybuilding routine.
I think its something that should only be done 2 times a week as you need to push yourself beyond limits that puts you into a different world, you cant do this to often. Very taxing on the body. If your an ectomorph i wouldn't recomend doing them to put on size.

----------


## n00bs

Good for conditioning but
Not as a basis of a size of strengthnprogram.


Also churns out hot bitchs!

----------


## Brenno

yeah a guy i went to school with does it. I saw a photo of this guy recently and he is ripped and massive. Are you allowed to be on the juice to compete? Because he looks like his on something, but i spoke to his brother and he reckons its all natural and its just from crossfit.

----------


## Regular guy

I've backed of crossfit due to an injury the last WOD (workout of the day) I did was:
500m row
50 bench press at body weight
1000m row
30 bench at body weight
2000m row
10 bench at bodyweight
I was flying solo so real easy for intensity to slow but still fun. 30 min 35 sec was time, most of the times from others that were written on the board were quicker. Youtube has loads of vids on crossfit.

----------


## MrGreen

> Are you allowed to be on the juice to compete?


Man I cant tell you one way or another but I dont think if I competed in any fitness competitions I would let anyone know I was on any AAS. LOL Doubt its really an open topic or encouraged.

----------


## Ferdinand

I do crossfit all week, with martial arts and regular 5x5 weightlifting program for strenght (only bench, squats, shoulder press, deadlifts, dips, chins, BB curls).

Its great to combine with ANY sport, but i can say that if you want to be a competative level 3-4 athlete you can forget about having the big BB physice, you will be to heave and slow.
I live in Norway and CF is not as big here yet as it is in america but we are growing fast, i can tell you that am the ONLY one using AAS among the CF people i work out with and am also the biggest and strongest. Am numbero uno in every strenght WOD but when it comes to endurance and gymnastics like muscleups in rings am one of the last to finish. To find a middle ground is not that easy but that is also what makes it so fun, to work on your weak points and compete...

All depends on your goals, either way crossfit WILL help you improve strenght/endurance/size whatever is your main goal.
If you want to focus on CF you do CF 5-6 times a week and a 5x5 program is recommended for strenght, if you want to focus on ANY other sport you can add CF 2-3 times a week and i can guarantee you will improve in your other sports.
Here is a link to the different levels in CF (1-4). And as you can see it is VERY hard to do everything on level 4.

http://www.crossfitseattle.com/Skill...s%20poster.pdf


And on www.crossfit.com there is daily WODS posted, a great place for people to get started on their own also....

----------


## ...aydn...

sarms s4 is undetectable so maybe you could try that when competing.

crossfit is awesome.. seperates men from the average gym bunny that checks out their tri's and chest all session.

crossfit is serious!

----------


## Ferdinand

> sarms s4 is undetectable so maybe you could try that when competing.
> 
> crossfit is awesome.. seperates men from the average gym bunny that checks out their tri's and chest all session.
> 
> crossfit is serious!


It have crossed my mind, cause like i said CF is not very big in Norway yet so there is no testing yet when we compete, but there will be at some point of time. I will have stop the AAS and use some type of GH or s4 if am gonna continue not beeing natural.

And yes CF is awesome, if you dont have balls, FORGET about it you will never show up again after your first session hehe.

----------


## ...aydn...

> It have crossed my mind, cause like i said CF is not very big in Norway yet so there is no testing yet when we compete, but there will be at some point of time. I will have stop the AAS and use some type of GH or s4 if am gonna continue not beeing natural.
> 
> And yes CF is awesome, if you dont have balls, FORGET about it you will never show up again after your first session hehe.


haha ferdinand you are the man.. i first under estimated "crossfit" for something easy. i did one of the workouts and i was amazed. 
i do them twice a week now. but do my strength and powertraining now aswel. also core and cordio.
If your going to compete they do drug testing on all competitors. I read that the other day on the crossfit website. 
maybe not in your country but when you get to the top level.

ferdinand do you have msn? it would be good to compare workouts and times etc.

----------


## CFforged

I've been CrossFitting for 2 years. 

They do test the games athletes, same standards as USAW. AAS is a very taboo subject in the CrossFit community. Don't get me wrong, I love the community, but some try to distance themselves from bodybuilding so much that they have a very holier-than-thou attitude on the subject. You could imagine what a 100% paleo eating CrossFitter might have to say about gear. But, it's a culture that values performance above all else. So I have to imagine there are more than a few users. But personally I have never heard another CrossFitter bring up the subject. And if/when I decide to cycle you can bet I won't be discussing it at my box.

The program itself is amazing, I switched to it from a bodybuilding backgroud and am bigger and stronger than ever. But if physique is your ultimate goal it's probably not ideal. If you want to be fit as f*ck though, check it out!

----------


## ...aydn...

lets get some crossfit workouts on here happening and compare times... anyone keen?

im doing fat helen this w.e

----------


## Ferdinand

> lets get some crossfit workouts on here happening and compare times... anyone keen?
> 
> im doing fat helen this w.e


Am doing 2 wods this weekend, ill post workout and times/reps when their done.

Yesterday i did AMRAP Thrusters x5, hang clean x7, SDHP x10 75lbs/20min 
10 rounds.


I also went OFF AAS yesterday, was running 500mg/w test-e. Am 220 lbs atm so am a bit heavy to be good at alot of the wods, like the one yesterday were strenght is not that important.. having huge issues with tired muscles and pump on wods like yesterday ones... Gonna be interesting to see how i will and if i will improve when i go off..

----------


## ...aydn...

i think roids are a dissadvantage... might try some s4 or some 11oxo to block cortisol.

----------


## CFforged

Did Helen on Monday morning, 9:43

Rest day today

----------


## CFforged

Did a killer WOD on Monday with high reps of Back Squats and Box Jumps, still having trouble walking 3 days later LOL

----------


## apex87

another crossfitter here, nice to find positive comments on this site reguarding CF. Like many, prior to CF i was doing weight lifting for size first and strength second. I never really acheived much size, never used AAS. 

Now that i'm in my early 40's i'm most interested in being fit, and by CF standards...you Crossfitters know what i mean, being fit in CF is a whole new ball game compared to what i considered being fit before CF. 

Along with CF i play soccer and softball. Soccer generally still with guys in thier 20's and while i'm still able to hold my own... it's quickly slipping.

A good buddy started using AAS about a year and half ago, maybe about 3 cycles so far. he doesn't CF or play sports but what a major change he's made. Now i'm very interested in using AAS and started research on this site.

from not really wanting to add more than 10-12 pounds of muscle and improve lean mass, strength, endurance, power, and speed. Where might be a good starting point with AAS?

----------


## Cyclehard

> i think roids are a dissadvantage... might try some s4 or some 11oxo to block cortisol.


What is s4 or 11oxo?

I'd love to try cross-fit. But as a cyclist, other than weight training in the winter, you get in shape but only to ride. You can't do much else . . .

----------


## apex87

@ cyclehard, if you're truly interested in CF, do yourself a huge favor and find the crossfit affilates near you and start going. i promise you will improve your cycling. btw the guy that started CF is a cyclist.

----------


## Cyclehard

Hmm. I didn't know that. Cool.

----------


## RaginCajun

cyclehard, one of my good friend's does crossfit twice a week and he does tri's, 1/2 ironman's, and he cycles his arse off. i am wanting to give it a go as well, just can't justify the extra cost yet. my gym doesn't offer it.

----------


## 11Bgrunt1

Looking for some help I am in the military and I am trying to gain some muscle mass 

We don't do p90x stuff really its more of a functional fitness type work out. Tractor tire flips shit like that. I get all my workouts from Military Athlete dot com, This type of exercising was done for the SOF community ( Special Operation). This is what I am looking for I have one last deployment before I start the Q course (special forces qualification course). When I went to selection I lost around 30 LBS in 21 days. The Q course is about 18 months long. Your talking about the best the ARMY has to offer. MY endurance has to be extremely high I can not loose this. But I want to add some muscle and strength I noticed from the 21 day selection course that well, I needed to be stronger to compete with the rest of my peers. I lost every bit of my strength by the end. I am not asking to be a machine but i want to be as close as possible to one. Im not looking to add muscle for appearance reasons I am just looking for a way to gain the most strength I can and keep it when under extreme stresses. MAybe this is not the best place to get the information I need but I know not everyone one here does cycles just for appearances there has to be someone one here that understands what Im trying to do.

----------


## apex87

@11Bgrunt1, Maintaining functional fitness and high endurance is more along what the result of doing Crossfit will provide. Now with that said crossfit is very broad in the type of movements you can do. Look into "crossfit football" it's crossfit with special emphasis on more strength and size. There's also a "crossfit endurance". Also look into power lifting training ala Louis Simmons at Westside Barbell. Louis has some of the strongest men and women under his training system and he's a wealth of knowledge for those looking to add strength.

While i know body building does preduce more strength and size however, bodybuilding's main focus is to build muscle for apperance. And therefore is not ideal for your needs.

good luck, kick ass.

----------


## nothingabout

Hi all. sorry for offtopic, but maybe somebody knows about SEO on .ru domains?

----------


## vx1000

> Looking for some help I am in the military and I am trying to gain some muscle mass 
> 
> We don't do p90x stuff really its more of a functional fitness type work out. Tractor tire flips shit like that. I get all my workouts from Military Athlete dot com, This type of exercising was done for the SOF community ( Special Operation). This is what I am looking for I have one last deployment before I start the Q course (special forces qualification course). When I went to selection I lost around 30 LBS in 21 days. The Q course is about 18 months long. Your talking about the best the ARMY has to offer. MY endurance has to be extremely high I can not loose this. But I want to add some muscle and strength I noticed from the 21 day selection course that well, I needed to be stronger to compete with the rest of my peers. I lost every bit of my strength by the end. I am not asking to be a machine but i want to be as close as possible to one. Im not looking to add muscle for appearance reasons I am just looking for a way to gain the most strength I can and keep it when under extreme stresses. MAybe this is not the best place to get the information I need but I know not everyone one here does cycles just for appearances there has to be someone one here that understands what Im trying to do.


You will do PT with your IODA Cadre if you go through the Q Course. There really isn't a test of how much of a machine you are during the Q. If you can pass a PT test (score of 270), do six pullups (pathetic), and ruck 12 miles in 3 hours with a 60lbs ruck then you are fine. The Q is more about brains. A lot of people got booted in SUT and Sage, where critical thinking is most important. No one fails SERE, some recycle MOS and language but not many. You must have been a fatass to lose 30lbs in selection.

----------


## 11Bgrunt1

> You will do PT with your IODA Cadre if you go through the Q Course. There really isn't a test of how much of a machine you are during the Q. If you can pass a PT test (score of 270), do six pullups (pathetic), and ruck 12 miles in 3 hours with a 60lbs ruck then you are fine. The Q is more about brains. A lot of people got booted in SUT and Sage, where critical thinking is most important. No one fails SERE, some recycle MOS and language but not many. You must have been a fatass to lose 30lbs in selection.


NO not a fat ass never been fat. I went to selection at 176 lbs and cam back at 143 when i went to ranger school i lost almost 45 lbs and went at about the same weight I loose weight very fast Dont know why. I dont know when you went through but they have always given 3 mre's a day so either your full of shit and have never been or or your trying to act like a hard ass.

----------


## vx1000

> NO not a fat ass never been fat. I went to selection at 176 lbs and cam back at 143 when i went to ranger school i lost almost 45 lbs and went at about the same weight I loose weight very fast Dont know why. I dont know when you went through but they have always given 3 mre's a day so either your full of shit and have never been or or your trying to act like a hard ass.


If they have always only given 3 MRE's to candidates how did you manage to eat 4 MRE's as you have posted in your "looking for some input" thread? Sounds like you never went. Post up your "OUTCOME:SELECTED" paperwork. 

Schools change. You used to get only 1 MRE a day in Ranger school and there used to be a Desert phase, so your Ranger Tab should be outlined with pink thread since you did the easy class, ha.

I am just pulling your chain man, slow down. It's just hard to believe you lost that much weight. I mean I went 14 days on a few chunks of goat, a handful of grapes, and two SMALL slices of beaver tail in SERE and I lost like MAYBE 5 lbs, I was the same starting weight as you too, 170lbs (just WAY leaner). We had only one guy lose 20+lbs, he started at big 220lbs and had just come off a cycle so granted he was going to drop A LOT of weight in SERE, but still it was only like 22lbs. We weight ourselves immediately after being liberated, no food, just totally starving.

----------


## RedSeal88

Just as others have said, for conditioning and overall athleticism CF is bomb.. But after spending 3 months at a CF gym doing 5 WOD's a week I can tell you it is not good for muscle size at all.. There were some guys at that guy with ridiculous physiques but even those devote crossfitters admitted to me that they had seen little improvement in their physique since beginning crossfit and that they got their current physiques from the time they spent bodybuilding..

----------


## evander87

Just a note there is an article in the Nov 2011 Mens Health on the subject of CF

----------


## zivot

Bump.

I have no opinions on Crossfit, but I went to an Olympic Weightlifting clinic 2 months after getting into the sport and other then two other lifters from my gym, all of the people there were Crossfitters (only about 11 people in total). We were split up in groups because of limited platforms, and 2 of the people in my group were doing Crossfit for 1+ years (one was doing it for a little over 3), and I had better technique and a higher snatch then both of them. Once it got a little heavy (about an 7-8 on an RPE scale of 1-10, since non of us were working with percentages) they both had no problem pressing out on both the Snatch and the Jerk.

----------

